# ylöspano



## Gavril

Päivää taas,

En usein törmää sanaan _ylöspano_, mutta näin juuri käytetyn sitä mainoskampanjan kulujen erittelyssä.

Yhteyden perusteella se näytti tarkoittavan julisteiden/lappujen painatusta ja/tai niiden kiinnitystä.

Miten te määrittelisitte "ylöspanon" (se kun puuttuu käyttämistäni sanakirjoista)?

Kiitos


----------



## hui

Luultavasti asettelu, järjestely, asennus, kokoaminen tms. Pahimmanlaatuinen svetisismi: upplägg, uppsätt tai jokin muu upp-alkuinen.


----------



## Hakro

Lönnrotin suomalais-ruotsalainen sanakirja (1880) antaa ylöspanolle myös merkityksen 'upplaga' = painos, mutta on vaikea uskoa, että sanaa olisi tässä merkityksessä käytetty enää sataan vuoteen.


----------



## Malakias

Suomenkielessä voi muodostaa verbistä ja adverbiaalista substantiivimuotoisen yhdyssanan, kuten "juosta ulos" => "ulosjuoksu" tai "voida hyvin" = "hyvinvointi". Kaikissa tapauksissa se ei kuitenkaan tuota järkevän kuuloisia sanoja, ja varsinkaan ei-suomalaisella ei kannata yrittää keksiä ominpäin yhdyssanoja tällä periaatteella 
Tässä tapauksessa "ylöspano" on siis substantiivi ilmauksesta "panna ylös". Sitä voi toki käyttää ilmaisemaan esineiden konkreettista nostamista ja asettamista ylös, mutta se kuulostaisi pahasti kapulakieliseltä. Yleisemmin sitä kuitenkin käytetään kirjanpitoterminä: panna asia ylös = kirjoittaa asia muistiin (paperille, tietokoneelle tms.)

In English you can do the same in many cases, like "to size something down" can be changed to noun "downsizing"; "to be well" => "wellbeing" etc.
"panna ylös" means usually "to write down", so "ylöspano" would be a noun of it, like "downwriting", but I suppose that is not a sensible word in English.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, Malakias. Tarkoittaako _ylöspano_ siis yleisimmin "kirjaamista" (kirjanpidon yhteydessä), eikä "(kirjan, julisteen tms.) painattamista"?


----------

